# Samyang | Rokinon SP 85mm f/1.2 Review



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone. I've finished up my review of the new Samyang XP | Rokinon SP 85mm f/1.2. I think it is a pretty intriguing lens, though manual focus lenses on modern Canon cameras remains a challenge. 

Text Review: http://bit.ly/SP85Review
Video Review: http://bit.ly/SP85YTDA

Feel free to share!

A few sample images:



Four Eyes Never Looked So Good (Samyang XP 85mm f/1.2) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Steeping by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



The Princess (Rokinon SP 85mm f/1.2) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



The Teacher (Rokinon SP 85mm f/1.2) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Bokehtastic Machine (Rokinon SP 85mm f/1.2) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Otus in Action by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 27, 2017)

Samyang is certainly stepping up their game! But I agree that MF is a difficult hurtle to overcome, especially with these old eyes.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you for this review! It is quite intriguing.

Are you reviewing the 14mm 2.4 XP?

John


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 27, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thank you for this review! It is quite intriguing.
> 
> Are you reviewing the 14mm 2.4 XP?
> 
> John



B&H has an order in for me, but even they have a backorder on it right now. I'm hoping that within a month I'll have one for review.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 27, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Samyang is certainly stepping up their game! But I agree that MF is a difficult hurtle to overcome, especially with these old eyes.



Canon has not made any kind of effort to provide focus aids for MF glass. The M5 is a decent platform for MF glass, but this lens is way too big for that application.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 27, 2017)

I use the Zeiss 100 f2.0 mp and if I start at infinity and pull down towards mfd and take the shot EXACTLY when it first beeps, it's always dead on. Same was also true for the distagon 21mm and 50 f2.0 mp. I trust that beep way more than my eyes and VF. I sooo wish that 100mm was exactly the same and with "canon"-AF, but it's just so epic I can live with it being mf only.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 27, 2017)

Very nice photos, Dustin. Your skill makes lenses all the more attractive, unlike some reviewers, who shoot the same, rather dull photos for every lens.

Samyang should really send you a copy of their 14mm 2.4 (sorry, broken record!).

John


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 28, 2017)

Viggo said:


> I use the Zeiss 100 f2.0 mp and if I start at infinity and pull down towards mfd and take the shot EXACTLY when it first beeps, it's always dead on. Same was also true for the distagon 21mm and 50 f2.0 mp. I trust that beep way more than my eyes and VF. I sooo wish that 100mm was exactly the same and with "canon"-AF, but it's just so epic I can live with it being mf only.



The 100MP is a lovely lens. I completely get what you are saying.


----------

